
ESP and the US Government: Annie Jacobsen at the Commonwealth Club (2017) - networkimprov
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw4gyDnDL-4
======
networkimprov
Jacobsen is a mainstream journalist working in the national security field.

I am a skeptic, but there's a fascinating story here.

